# Northumberland no overnight stay



## barge1914 (Mar 9, 2020)

This county seems somewhat hostile to motorhomes. Lots of car parks with height barriers, others with long detailed prohibitions including overnight parking and no sleeping in vehicles.
Apart from the more longwinded prohibition signs at pay and display parking others like this have appeared in places such as Boulmer. This has no wording on the front or rear relating to any TRO, bylaw or anything else. I wonder if these are legal or enforceable, or can be regarded as simply ‘advisory’ and intended as ‘offputting’?
Does anyone local in Northumberland know the background to and status of these?


----------



## izwozral (Mar 9, 2020)

How do you define area? Does it mean within an inch of the sign or 50' or even 50 miles?


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 9, 2020)

A very good question since it doesn’t say so. I don’t think they’ve really thought it through. Another reason to question its enforceability.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 9, 2020)

Now esconsced at Newbiggin. It says car parking only. But what is a car? My van is cat. M1, I have the privilege of being taxed the same as a new car, ergo I must be a car. Anyway it doesn’t say I can’t sleep here, and it still seems to be a POI.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 9, 2020)

There is also a 'No fouling' sign with a picture of a dog with a red line through it.

I'm pretty sure my dog would ignore that. Perhaps they should have said either 'no dogs' or 'Please clear up after your dog'.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 9, 2020)

More and more prevalent in this country,  we haven't moved on much from the no Irish no gypsies mentality of the last century.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 9, 2020)

Robmac said:


> There is also a 'No fouling' sign with a picture of a dog with a red line through it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my dog would ignore that. Perhaps they should have said either 'no dogs' or 'Please clear up after your dog'.


Yes true. But the ones round here also ref. the applicable legal order and state the fine to which the owner is liable...so I wouldn’t be taking my chances on them being enforceable...even if I had a dog.


----------



## jann (Mar 9, 2020)

Day time parking is easier in most Northumberland car parks, as a lot of places are disc parking without a charge


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 9, 2020)

The simple fact is I am embarrassed when chatting to Europeans we meet up here. We are treated like crap, by narrow minded idiots with to much power. I have seen some terrible behaviour in car parks but never from us. But we are easy targets for these nimbys.


----------



## runnach (Mar 9, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> The simple fact is I am embarrassed when chatting to Europeans we meet up here. We are treated like crap, by narrow minded idiots with to much power. I have seen some terrible behaviour in car parks but never from us. But we are easy targets for these nimbys.


Bill, can you honestly not see why venues are not opened up as you wish ?

Kenspain and others regularly updates what is happening in Spain, only the other week police moving people on because the authorities were fed up of rubbish and effluent being dumped irresponsibly on the beaches and car parks 

It’s little wonder the authorities here who must also be aware, fail to even consider wild camping.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 9, 2020)

Robmac said:


> There is also a 'No fouling' sign with a picture of a dog with a red line through it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my dog would ignore that. Perhaps they should have said either 'no dogs' or 'Please clear up after your dog'.




That's handy, doesn't show a human fouling with a red line through. Saves filling the cassette!


----------



## runnach (Mar 9, 2020)

izwozral said:


> That's handy, doesn't show a human fouling with a red line through. Saves filling the cassette!


Re my Spanish comment above yours Ral emptying cassettes seem more the issue.

On a cs at the moment a large behemoth of motorhomes here at the weekend , bar one all cleared off yesterday ,,,,one decides to open his grey tank and spill its contents all over the car park , I am well aware only water with a bit of food debris and detergent but what message does it send to those passing by ? This is the type of clown who at a spot like Bamburgh would get parking /wilding shut down it doesn’t take many to ruin it for everyone else


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Bill, can you honestly not see why venues are not opened up as you wish ?
> 
> Kenspain and others regularly updates what is happening in Spain, only the other week police moving people on because the authorities were fed up of rubbish and effluent being dumped irresponsibly on the beaches and car parks
> 
> It’s little wonder the authorities here who must also be aware, fail to even consider wild camping.



Andrew I am not asking for venues to be opened up as I wish.
All I ask is that we are given some reasonable consideration, and treated equally and fairly.

I could quote you plenty of examples were carparks have been vandalised, where people leave their rubbish behind them, where they behave appallingly, and nothing is done about it. I have never wild camped in Spain so my knowledge of what’s going on there is limited. but if people behave like that charge them, fine them, name them. But don’t treat the vast majority of decent motorhomers as if the are leppors.

Take a look at St. Andrews up here.
Every summers day hundreds of cars turn up. 
The beech and their carpark are left in such a state their cleansing dept has to clean up the mess every day. Dog shit everywhere. The toilets are left almost unfit for use. And all they have done is stop overnight parking. They even make Motorhomes there, and many local residents have Motorhomes parked in their driveways. Yet again we alone are singled out for special treatment, whilst the culprits are free to return each day.

I am not asking for one penny to be spent on us, anything done for us should be cost neutral. What’s going on in Fife and in particular Lochore should be a template for the future.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2020)

That spot at Boulmer, it was a couple of grumpy local residents who didn't like camper vans parking up at *any* time, never mind overnight. They badgered the council to get signs erected. Real shame as it was a really good spot for a stopover. There is a nice little public loo there open 24 hours looked after by a local resident who, as far as I'm aware, didn't mind the camper vans either. The beach and immediate sea is used by people flying kites, using jet skis and small boats, general beach-type pastimes etc.

The top sign is about *not digging for lugworms* and has nothing to do with using the car park.

There's a good pub there, we used to have a meal if we stayed overnight, the landlords were fine about the mohos in that carpark overlooking the sea as they got good extra business as a result and knew it. Boulmer is a tiny two-bit hamlet. In the winter months you don't get much passing trade. The income they used to get from the local RAF base vanished overnight when it shut down just a few years ago. So the ban on moho parking they were not happy about one bit.

I suspect that while a lot of 'residents' around those parts (not just Boulmer) may well be actual long time residents, a lot might also be second-homers, as in holiday homes. And believe me, the second homers in certain places in Northumberland are some of the worst kind. A large percentage are from London and the South. I have a friend (a geordie) with a holiday home herself on the Northumberland coast up that neck of the woods and the tales she tells me about her 'ex pat' holiday home owner neighbours would shock you (maybe not?). A lot are stockbrokers etc. Got me spitting feathers, I can tell you, and I don't even live there! They contribute absolutely zero to the local economy, and as to what they do to put spanners in the works the rest of the time for people who actually reside there full time....  need I say more? And they wonder why there's a north-south divide!

So it's not always just down to irresponsible mohos who cause problems for other mohos, it's can also be down to truly selfish nimbys with absolutely no valid reasons to object. Where the mohos could park at Boulmer is well away from blocking their views etc.etc. I could go on, but what's the point?    {yawn}....

PS Northumberland is not Spain, channa, the inside story on this particular hamlet we've actually heard first hand from friendly residents and it has nothing to do with mohos leaving crap behind.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 9, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That spot at Boulmer, it was a couple of grumpy local residents who didn't like camper vans parking up at *any* time, never mind overnight. They badgered the council to get signs erected. Real shame as it was a really good spot for a stopover. There is a nice little public loo there open 24 hours looked after by a local resident who, as far as I'm aware, didn't mind the camper vans either. The beach and immediate sea is used by people flying kites, using jet skis and small boats, general beach-type pastimes etc.
> 
> The top sign is about *not digging for lugworms* and has nothing to do with using the car park.
> 
> ...


Marie great post, and none of it surprises me in the least.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't get me started on second homers - oh well, here goes. There is a lovely little hamlet near Hawes, it's called Burtersett, it has lost it's pub, it's post office, it's shop and 90% of it's houses to second homers. Not all southerners, in fact most are from up north, In all the years I have been into Burtersett, I have only ever met one couple, who themselves were long time second homers, even they complained about the new influx of holiday home buyers.
What chance have the local young people of getting a house in the area they were brought up in, when outsiders with money to burn can buy for their annual two week holiday?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Don't get me started on second homers - oh well, here goes. There is a lovely little hamlet near Hawes, it's called Burtersett, it has lost it's pub, it's post office, it's shop and 90% of it's houses to second homers. Not all southerners, in fact most are from up north, In all the years I have been into Burtersett, I have only ever met one couple, who themselves were long time second homers, even they complained about the new influx of holiday home buyers.
> What chance have the local young people of getting a house in the area they were brought up in, when outsiders with money to burn can buy for their annual two week holiday?



I've thought for a long time that there should be more restrictions on second-homers, especially where the 'second home' is for holiday purposes only, and *especially* where it is used purely for family/friends and stands empty most of the year. Similarly the 'investment belt properties' in London owned by Russian, Arab yada yada million/billionaires etc. where many properties are totally unlived in, just seen as an alternative to the stock market to sink their money into.


----------



## runnach (Mar 9, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Don't get me started on second homers - oh well, here goes. There is a lovely little hamlet near Hawes, it's called Burtersett, it has lost it's pub, it's post office, it's shop and 90% of it's houses to second homers. Not all southerners, in fact most are from up north, In all the years I have been into Burtersett, I have only ever met one couple, who themselves were long time second homers, even they complained about the new influx of holiday home buyers.
> What chance have the local young people of getting a house in the area they were brought up in, when outsiders with money to burn can buy for their annual two week holiday?


Second homers are a problem all up the coast,Whitby and moreso staithes as examples the local folk don’t stand a chance.

Marie I know where raf Boulmer is I have two friends one was stationed there and the other involved with the on camp bar

Of course there can be many local reasons why people object , but what I am saying is when authorities here witness what is happening in Spain and parts of Portugal it is little surprise one potential cause of hassle is removed


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Second homers are a problem all up the coast,Whitby and moreso staithes as examples the local folk don’t stand a chance.
> 
> Marie I know where raf Boulmer is I have two friends one was stationed there and the other involved with the on camp bar
> 
> Of course there can be many local reasons why people object , but what I am saying is *when authorities here witness what is happening in Spain and parts of Portugal it is little surprise one potential cause of hassle is removed*



Do 'authorities' here in the UK (I presume you mean local authorities, as in councils) actually witness or are even aware of what is happening out in Spain/Portugal with mohos?! Now that would *really* surprise me. Cos if they really were 'aware' and actively looking at the whole 'moho' thing as a 'big picture' they would also be seeing on the flip side that aires are a good idea too. Just don't believe that councils have ever looked outside their own parochial state to overseas examples and applied those same examples back home.

More than happy to be proved wrong, though?


----------



## in h (Mar 9, 2020)

izwozral said:


> How do you define area? Does it mean within an inch of the sign or 50' or even 50 miles?


There are two signs on the same pole. one has a map, and defines a hatched area quite specifically on that map. 
The other sign is on the same post and refers to "this Area"  
If it were to come to court, I'm pretty sure the court would accept that "this Area" is the hatched area shown on the map. I can't make out what that is from the photo, though.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 9, 2020)

in h said:


> There are two signs on the same pole. one has a map, and defines a hatched area quite specifically on that map.
> The other sign is on the same post and refers to "this Area"
> If it were to come to court, I'm pretty sure the court would accept that "this Area" is the hatched area shown on the map. I can't make out what that is from the photo, though.



Think you'll find the hatched area is tidal, that's where lugworms live.


----------



## runnach (Mar 9, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Do 'authorities' here in the UK (I presume you mean local authorities, as in councils) actually witness or are even aware of what is happening out in Spain/Portugal with mohos?! Now that would *really* surprise me. Cos if they really were 'aware' and actively looking at the whole 'moho' thing as a 'big picture' they would also be seeing on the flip side that aires are a good idea too. Just don't believe that councils have ever looked outside their own parochial state to overseas examples and applied those same examples back home.
> 
> More than happy to be proved wrong, though?


Plenty of town twining happens, Michelle works for Liverpool council there does seem a substantial team of researchers so I can’t prove you wrong or right but Scarborough council looked at models abroad to drag the town out the doldrums, but in their case councillors with vested interests clouded motorhome issues. By slapping bans on overnight parking on marine drive , backed up with a PsPo. Aimed at cars congregating at night but I couldn’t tell you whether Mohos are mentioned in that .


----------



## in h (Mar 9, 2020)

Edina said:


> Think you'll find the hatched area is tidal, that's where lugworms live.


Best not park or camp there, then.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Plenty of town twining happens, Michelle works for Liverpool council there does seem a substantial team of researchers so I can’t prove you wrong or right but Scarborough council looked at models abroad to drag the town out the doldrums, but in their case councillors with vested interests clouded motorhome issues. By slapping bans on overnight parking on marine drive , backed up with a PsPo. Aimed at cars congregating at night but I couldn’t tell you whether Mohos are mentioned in that .



Good points there channa. I'd thought about the town twinning too. Not every town is twinned, though, and one town doesn't constitute a whole county.

My only knowledge of town twinning comes from a handful of people I know who've have been involved over the years and mostly mention their embarrassment at exchange visits and how crap we are at hospitality in comparison to the overseas towns.

Gut instinct tells me that very little research will have been done about motorhomes abroad. Hard to prove as you say, and there is always the overriding vested interests of local campsite owners etc. applying pressure to persuade local councils to do things their way.

My brief entanglement with local council politics a few years ago left me gobsmacked with disbelief at the sort of crazy and totally counterproductive things that can go on at local level.  I seriously doubt if that's changed much.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 9, 2020)

in h said:


> There are two signs on the same pole. one has a map, and defines a hatched area quite specifically on that map.
> The other sign is on the same post and refers to "this Area"
> If it were to come to court, I'm pretty sure the court would accept that "this Area" is the hatched area shown on the map. I can't make out what that is from the photo, though.



Good luck.... 
2 separate signs from 2 different councils prohibiting 2 different things. 

However....
 I'd likely just find somewhere else where I was rather less 'unwanted'


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Re my Spanish comment above yours Ral emptying cassettes seem more the issue.
> 
> On a cs at the moment a large behemoth of motorhomes here at the weekend , bar one all cleared off yesterday ,,,,one decides to open his grey tank and spill its contents all over the car park , I am well aware only water with a bit of food debris and detergent but what message does it send to those passing by ? This is the type of clown who at a spot like Bamburgh would get parking /wilding shut down it doesn’t take many to ruin it for everyone else


From what I could see coming through Bamburgh they’ve already got wilding shut down.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2020)

... also interesting perhaps?

"The voters of Scarborough borough overwhelmingly voted for in favour of leaving the European Union".

Which would make me doubt even further the ability of that particular local council to look to Europe for inspiration and innovative ideas on how to deal with motorhomes.

If council staff (i.e. proper paid employees, not councillors) did do some research into whatever, the chances of getting their ideas off the ground will more than likely been scuppered by the local parochial councillors with vested interests. Or possibly vested interests of other council employees, not necessarily just councillors alone. I've seen this sort of thing happen first hand.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 9, 2020)

in h said:


> There are two signs on the same pole. one has a map, and defines a hatched area quite specifically on that map.
> The other sign is on the same post and refers to "this Area"
> If it were to come to court, I'm pretty sure the court would accept that "this Area" is the hatched area shown on the map. I can't make out what that is from the photo, though.


If you’re referring to my photo, then good luck to anyone trying to park up on that hatched area...it shows where you can’t dig bait...on the beach!


----------



## Toffeecat (Mar 9, 2020)

Ive just been up Northumberland. Stayed near Craster. If you walk into the village the left side overlooking the harbour almost %50 areholiday lets. Still they are building 6 new houses on the entrance to the village. Im sure the locals will snap them up, you know, starter homes, young couples from Craster starting out. Minimum wage couples. Well, just check out the homes and cost. Who do you think will be snapping upthese beauties?









						Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!
					

4 bedroom detached house for sale in Plot 1, Parkburn Court, Craster, Alnwick, Northumberland, NE66 £495,000. Marketed by Bradley Hall Chartered Surveyors & Estate Agents, Alnwick




					www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## izwozral (Mar 9, 2020)

in h said:


> There are two signs on the same pole. one has a map, and defines a hatched area quite specifically on that map.
> The other sign is on the same post and refers to "this Area"
> If it were to come to court, I'm pretty sure the court would accept that "this Area" is the hatched area shown on the map. I can't make out what that is from the photo, though.



I think the hatched area is where there is 'no lugworm digging', I certainly wouldn't want to park there given that the sea will cover that area! My guess is that the parking restriction refers to a car park but the 'in this area' is so non-specific, I reckon a good barrister could argue a good case.

Mind, it would be a damn sight cheaper to have paid a parking fine if one was applied!


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Second homers are a problem all up the coast,Whitby and moreso staithes as examples the local folk don’t stand a chance.../ SNIP
> 
> We started to look at houses in the Algarve, 16 years ago, after exploring France and Iberia for 3 full time years.
> We had decided to eventually settle in the countryside, away from the tourist resorts and golf ghettos.
> ...


----------



## maingate (Mar 9, 2020)

channa said:


> Second homers are a problem all up the coast,Whitby and moreso staithes as examples the local folk don’t stand a chance.
> 
> Marie* I know where raf Boulmer is *I have two friends one was stationed there and the other involved with the on camp bar
> 
> Of course there can be many local reasons why people object , but what I am saying is when authorities here witness what is happening in Spain and parts of Portugal it is little surprise one potential cause of hassle is removed



My Brother helped to build it, it was his first job with the (then) Ministry of Public Buildings and Works. A number of years later he became Station Engineer at RAF Ouston and was given the added responsibility of also maintaining RAF Boulmer.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 10, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Now have exactly the same situation where young workers can't afford to compete with rich pensioners for any small property .
> We weren't to know what the future effect would be.
> *Should we and similar pensioners be forced to reduce the price and only sell to young local workers, when it's time to move on..?
> And could we be able to afford to do so?*



No, absolutely not!

You did exactly what I would have loved to be able to do. Sounds like I'm contradicting myself, but the situation in Portugal is very different to Northumberland.

Most of the holiday properties in Northumberland have needed deep pockets to purchase for a very long time now.

Maybe 40 or 50 years ago you could pick up a property there for a reasonable price; there weren't the amount of private cars around to transport you to the more remote places and the demand just wasn't there. But by 'reasonable' I don't mean they were ever cheap!

A huge amount of properties in Northumberland are, or were, owned by the Dukes of Northumberland. They've always been greedy b**g*rs so would want top dollar for whatever they were selling off, regardless of what era you talk about, so out of the reach of most ordinary people even back then.

Where I used to holiday as a child there were only had a small handful of holiday properties, the rest lived in full time by local residents.
That situation has completely reversed now. Ordinary residents couldn't afford properties when they came on the market and definitely couldn't compete with holiday incomers, many from the South, with fat wallets who wanted to have a bolthole in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 10, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Ive just been up Northumberland. Stayed near Craster. If you walk into the village the left side overlooking the harbour almost %50 areholiday lets. Still they are building 6 new houses on the entrance to the village. Im sure the locals will snap them up, you know, starter homes, young couples from Craster starting out. Minimum wage couples. Well, just check out the homes and cost. Who do you think will be snapping upthese beauties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Professional commuters, or folk looking for a holiday home in a beautiful part of the country.
Both need to be pretty wealthy or earning very good money to start with


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 10, 2020)

Homes at good money here.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 10, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Good points there channa. I'd thought about the town twinning too. Not every town is twinned, though, and one town doesn't constitute a whole county.
> 
> My only knowledge of town twinning comes from a handful of people I know who've have been involved over the years and mostly mention their embarrassment at exchange visits and how crap we are at hospitality in comparison to the overseas towns.
> 
> ...


the shops dont like your,?      money  ok wolfy  pj


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 10, 2020)

I agree with fisherman,  motor homers are blamed without proof. 
I Parked up in a lovely carpark in Scotland,  a mini arrived,  20 minutes later windows were wound down,  all Macdonald's paraphernalia thrown out, reverse and gone.
Who would have been blamed, me probably if I had stayed. 
Spain has good stopping places all over but unfortunately most people seem to want their front wheels in the sea. Perhaps the authorities need to organize, put water and toilet facilities in and charge, like they do in France down the west coast to Biarritz.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 10, 2020)

Seen similar behaviour myself, always pick the rubbish up sometimes even in full view of the dirty b******s who threw it out. Never seems to shame them tho, some people just genuinely don't seem to care about the issue


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I've thought for a long time that there should be more restrictions on second-homers, especially where the 'second home' is for holiday purposes only, and *especially* where it is used purely for family/friends and stands empty most of the year. Similarly the 'investment belt properties' in London owned by Russian, Arab yada yada million/billionaires etc. where many properties are totally unlived in, just seen as an alternative to the stock market to sink their money into.


Life is like  a sh#t  sandwich ,  the more bread you have  the less sh#t you have to eat .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Seen similar behaviour myself, always pick the rubbish up sometimes even in full view of the dirty b******s who threw it out. Never seems to shame them tho, some people just genuinely don't seem to care about the issue



I have been known to directly confront folk littering, and not in a polite way. 

Shamed a couple walking down the street once, unwrapping packet of fags and chucking every layer away at each step.

Don't know whether it was my very loud voice or the extremely bad language, but they sharp scuttled back and picked it all up. Never seen such red faces. Result!  

Other times I have just had insults back, usually from kids, once from a young mother with 2 kids in the car eating a McDonald's and then dumping the rubbish straight out of the driver's window onto the ground. The worst of it, there was actually a large bin within reach of her arm, she didn't even need to open the car door and get out and walk!

Long overdue compulsory sterilisation, hand me the choppers someone.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 11, 2020)

Get that a lot round here, usually McDonalds or KFC piles of rubbish thrown from cars often right next to a bin! Not always teenagers either, often families too. How are kids ever gonna be decent citizens if their parents are nobheads?


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2020)

One of the worse culprits are dog walkers who allow their dogs to foul and don’t pick it up. On a recent visit to Kirkgate in Kinross  both my wife and I stood on dog shit. And we witnessed a dog leaving its mess in the kids playground.
But what did they do, they banned overnight parking. Now I wonder what the reaction would be if they put up a sign saying no dogs allowed, when I am sure that most dog owners are decent responsible people. And I am a dog lover, I don’t place any blame on the dogs.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2020)

I think we just have to live with the fact that we are a dirty, scruffy, litter louting nation.

Yes, I know its worse in other parts of the world before anyone says anything, but for me that's irrelevant.

We're supposed to be a first world nation after all, so absolutely no excuses in my book.

More education and stronger (enforced!) legislation needed.


----------



## runnach (Mar 11, 2020)

On. A lighter note , some of the most offending litter louts in our community particularly the towns of Scarborough and Whitby are our feathered friends the seagulls ..often see them raiding bins , and both towns have effectively learnt to raid tourists of fish and chips


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2020)

channa said:


> On. A lighter note , some of the most offending litter louts in our community particularly the towns of Scarborough and Whitby are our feathered friends the seagulls ..often see them raiding bins , and both towns have effectively learnt to raid tourists of fish and chips



And that’s because muppets feed them, and leave uneaten food around for them Andrew. We were there two years ago and I was astonished at the mess everywhere from the herring gulls.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't mind the gulls pinching stuff.

Very resourceful birds. They don't know any better, but humans should.

If I had to choose between the gulls for company and litter-routing humans when I'm parked up somewhere there's no competition.

And I'll quite happily share my chish and fips with them any day


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I don't mind the gulls pinching stuff.
> 
> Very resourceful birds. They don't know any better, but humans should.
> 
> ...



Marie when I was a wee boy I only saw seagulls when we went to Rothesay for our annual summer holidays. They used to follow us over in the ferry and we would throw bred for them to catch in flight. We would see them on the coast also whilst in Rothesay. But when we got home to Glasgow we never saw a seagull. Now Glasgow and surrounding areas are awash with them. They attack people in Glasgow city centre. Yes a I agree they are resourceful birds, but they have destroyed the habitats of some off our native birds. And I don’t blame the seagulls, this is our fault.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 11, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> And that’s because muppets feed them, and leave uneaten food around for them Andrew. We were there two years ago and I was astonished at the mess everywhere from the herring gulls.



Same with filthy flying rats that are pigeons...
They attract other pests.... 
Like old people.... 
Wherever there are pigeons there are bound to be old people feeding the bloody things


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Same with filthy flying rats that are pigeons...
> They attract other pests....
> Like old people....
> Wherever there are pigeons there are bound to be old people feeding the bloody things


----------



## runnach (Mar 11, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> And that’s because muppets feed them, and leave uneaten food around for them Andrew. We were there two years ago and I was astonished at the mess everywhere from the herring gulls.


Signs in Scarborough and Whitby same council telling folk not to feed them ...but the gulls need no encouragement to rifle bins and like stupas raiding fish and chips whilst folk are eating ,,,seen it myself more than once ...of course it’s folk feeding them that has sparked their behaviour


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 11, 2020)

channa said:


> Signs in Scarborough and Whitby same council telling folk not to feed them ...but the gulls need no encouragement to rifle bins and like stupas raiding fish and chips whilst folk are eating ,,,seen it myself more than once ...of course it’s folk feeding them that has sparked their behaviour



We watched a herring gull attack a woman in St. Andrews. Her Big Mac was stripped from her hand and the herring gull flew off with it. I think it’s important to differentiate between other types of gulls who are not pests and herring gulls.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 11, 2020)

Stayed in Liverpool a few years ago and woke up to rubbish strewn about though we hadn't heard any cars. Watching out of the window we realised the culprits were gulls pulling rubbish from the bins.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 11, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Same with filthy flying rats that are pigeons...
> They attract other pests....
> Like old people....
> Wherever there are pigeons there are bound to be old people feeding the bloody things


ok so your 18, you deserve my boot,why  not all people of my age feed pigeons, peace and love were it is due, sorry but
 back in your cage? thanks but no thanks,  ok pj  if no likey try an  other planet , your not with use,


----------



## in h (Mar 12, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> We watched a herring gull attack a woman in St. Andrews. Her Big Mac was stripped from her hand and the herring gull flew off with it. I think it’s important to differentiate between other types of gulls who are not pests and herring gulls.


Why do people feel the need to eat in the street?


----------



## Gadabout2 (Mar 15, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> This county seems somewhat hostile to motorhomes. Lots of car parks with height barriers, others with long detailed prohibitions including overnight parking and no sleeping in vehicles.
> Apart from the more longwinded prohibition signs at pay and display parking others like this have appeared in places such as Boulmer. This has no wording on the front or rear relating to any TRO, bylaw or anything else. I wonder if these are legal or enforceable, or can be regarded as simply ‘advisory’ and intended as ‘offputting’?
> Does anyone local in Northumberland know the background to and status of these?
> View attachment 77271


Don't know about other places in Northumberland having bans/barriers, but we have used this "car park" at Boulmer many times for one-night stopovers for our journey up to Scotland.  Last time a "local" jobsworth came over to tell us we couldn't stay overnight but were welcome during daylight hours, so the issue doesn't seem to be that it would spoil residents' views because its dark at night (?)  Generally we don't feel like staying where we are not wanted, so we didn't get  a meal from the pub that night as we had planned.  However, if you want to go wild in this area, there is a nice quiet spot about half a mile south along the coast; its in the dunes, and you can't see the sea, but its very quiet - ans there are no signs.  In fact no sign of human life at all.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 17, 2020)

Gadabout2 said:


> ... the issue doesn't seem to be that it would spoil residents' views because its dark at night (?)



I don't think that councils care about residents views. You could have a wonderful view from your house but the council would grant planning permission for a new housing estate at the drop of a hat citing "Nobody has a right to a view".

I have had this happen to me.


----------

